# coil roofing nailer



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well I am the LATICRETE POSTER BOY so hahaahaaa........................:thumbup:
I use a duofast nail gun. Its a coil gun made for hardie board and you can adjust the nails for countersink. i use SS 1/7/8 ring shankers:clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulie said:


> I wanted to go with Nobel this job but the Kerdi supplier was so close on this one I couldn't help myself.


Isn't Noble in Grand Rapids? :laughing:

I buy NobleSeal TS by the foot. :whistling


Yes, I've peddled orange for a few years but their customer service sucks. If they can't friggin call me back, what will happen if I ever have an issue?

I guess I'm turning blue..just not the same blue Opie is. :shifty:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Isn't Noble in Grand Rapids? :laughing:
> 
> I buy NobleSeal TS by the foot. :whistling
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's right down the road. Still for a smaller job it's so convenient to get it by the ft.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I guess I'm turning blue..just not the same blue Opie is. 



haha....next you will be wearing flip flops and smoking cigars and have fun.............hehheee:whistling


hey i never said the orange schulter was bad its just the CS and the REP of no communication. I have been emailing now instead of calling. So i have a paper trail. And if Noble could get it stocked in jacksonville I would use it. But they dont:whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Isn't Noble in Grand Rapids? :laughing:
> 
> I buy NobleSeal TS by the foot. :whistling
> 
> ...


...Revalations of Angus...


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I can see it now... Opie kidnaps Angus in a white van w/ a keg of beer and case of cigars... and smuggles him to the Laticrete training center... LOL


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Tech Dawg said:


> I can see it now... Opie kidnaps Angus in a white van w/ a keg of beer and case of cigars... and smuggles him to the Laticrete training center... LOL


dont worry my crazy ass will pick you up too.............i love alot of products just have my flavor for my diet. I like angus and I think we feed off of each other for humor.


and I like it here at CT.............kinda miss JB forums as well my old freinds..........hey maybe one day i can chat again........


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> I guess I'm turning blue..just not the same blue Opie is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, talked to Eric a little while back and a box came with CD's, a TCNA book and this.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> haha....next you will be wearing flip flops and smoking cigars and have fun


I had a Java or two last weekend:









And look at all the blue I _do_ have........:w00t::thumbup:arty::lol:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulie said:


> Yeah, talked to Eric a little while back and a box came with CD's, a TCNA book *and this.*


Noble Guinea pig? :blink:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

NOBLE doesnt send me anything but a hardtime from eric :w00t:..........and I like the poor boy and let him fish in our state..........like I said i would use NOBLE if it was here in stock...jacksonville is a big big town we should stock it


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

funny angus I just noticed the flip flops.here is my favortie tool with my favorite work tool


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I need a mud mixer too so looks like ima have fun shopping online tonight!!!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> I need a mud mixer too so looks like ima have fun shopping online tonight!!!


I beat ya too it. Just ordered one.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I beat ya too it. Just ordered one.


Whad ya get?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> I need a mud mixer too so looks like ima have fun shopping online tonight!!!


this is also a bad ass mixer;
http://www.amazon.com/Flex-502-1010-Watt-2-Speed-Mixer/dp/B003K2UBHM


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Whad ya get?


Look at my thread a couple of doors down. 
Rubi


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus, ill give ya some homework... I have a Sears card for business use that I use every now and then for tool and supply purchases.... go to that site and find me a coil gun and mud mixer... lol (seriously)


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Angus, ill give ya some homework... I have a Sears card for business use that I use every now and then for tool and supply purchases.... go to that site and find me a coil gun and mud mixer... lol (seriously)



Not sure how the entire Sears site works but they offer stuff like Amazon does; sell stuff through their site that actually comes from other sellers.

so

Check it:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM1318960801P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

As for nailer, you need to go for suggestions from those who have used them.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Tech Dawg said:


> Angus, ill give ya some homework... I have a Sears card for business use that I use every now and then for tool and supply purchases.... go to that site and find me a coil gun and mud mixer... lol (seriously)


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00925050000P?prdNo=14&blockNo=14&blockType=G14

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00961254000P?prdNo=5&blockNo=5&blockType=G5

Dude, if you're gonna give us homework at least make it a challenge :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah seeing homework is done I am out shooting shotguns and smoking cigars:jester:


ya know what they say when work is done you must play


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00925050000P?prdNo=14&blockNo=14&blockType=G14
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00961254000P?prdNo=5&blockNo=5&blockType=G5
> 
> Dude, if you're gonna give us homework at least make it a challenge :laughing:


Ha! Really, Hitachi nailor is good? I have their 4" grinder and like it but don't know much about their whole line... or are you messin with me,lol


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Tech Dawg said:


> Ha! Really, Hitachi nailor is good? I have their 4" grinder and like it but don't know much about their whole line... or are you messin with me,lol


I wouldn't **** ya :laughing:

Hitachi makes great nail and staple guns. I'd venture to say its the most popular framing nailer on the market. That mixer I don't know much about but it should do the job pretty well.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> yeah seeing homework is done I am out shooting shotguns and smoking cigars:jester:
> 
> ya know what they say when work is done you must play


Opie, I showed that picture to my wife 5 minutes ago... she is still laughing...


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

opiethetileman said:


> yeah seeing homework is done I am out shooting shotguns and smoking cigars:jester:
> 
> 
> ya know what they say when work is done you must play


Your Hydroban panties don't look dry yet :whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Opie, I showed that picture to my wife 5 minutes ago... she is still laughing...


Was it the fact that that style of underwear went extinct in 1992? arty:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Was it the fact that that style of underwear went extinct in 1992? arty:


He's probably had those since '82 :jester:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> He's probably had those since '82 :jester:


True. He probably uses Hydro Ban leftovers to "renew" them.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> True. He probably uses Hydro Ban leftovers to "renew" them.


Or he washes them in his HydroBan box.... after he finishes his cereal...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Or he washes them in his HydroBan box.... after he finishes his cereal...


:laughing:

But never _during_....:blink:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

game on you two.............I am gonna make a you tube video of me and my box and my fruit lopps in fairy wings while wearing a john bridge tile shirt...........:w00t:


----------



## E Meola (Jan 22, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Ha! Really, Hitachi nailor is good? I have their 4" grinder and like it but don't know much about their whole line... or are you messin with me,lol



Have that gun and have for a couple of years works well....if you were closer I'd let you borrow it


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Already ordered it... works great!!!


----------

